# Wifi tethering icon



## Wishsong (Sep 16, 2011)

I have a D2 global. After the latest update, in which i stupidly forgot to unroot, i had a few problems with wifi tethering and rerooting. I got the root problem fixed by using Pete's on click method with xp and 2 hard reboots. Barnacle and Open Garden were not working at all after the root said i didnt have permission so i used the adb method and got the # instead of the $, which i first had, then i did the last step of Pete's method. Started Open Garden and of course took me to verizon sign up page. Also the wifi tethering hotspot icon came up in notification bar on phone. Also the browser on phone was locked into the verizon signup page and couldn't navigate away from it. All i did was clear the cache on the phone for the whole phone and now i can wifi tether and no verizon web page. Sorry for the background but my question is the wifi tether hotspot icon is still coming up on notification bar and no way to know if i'm being charged extra and no way to stop that icon from showing up tho open garden still working. Barnacle is not working it does all its programed to do, but laptop wireless won't connect to it anymore. Again sorry for long post i have read other forum post but didn't see anything on the icon showing up. Thanks for the advice and help.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Aug 24, 2011)

What update are you on? The leaked .607? And Open Garden radio tether is working without doing an NVRAM hack? This seems weird to me...I thought a radio hack was still necessary for the stock roms


----------



## Wishsong (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm using 4.5.607.a956 us version. I only did the rooting when first got phone 2 months ago with z4. I haven't done a NVRAM hack because i don't know what that is.


----------



## audinutt (Jul 1, 2011)

I am betting your tether will stop working very soon, mine worked for about 24 hrs then stopped, then I did the nvhack


----------



## daxxone (Jul 29, 2011)

The nv hack is simple programming for a cdma qualcomm chip. Androids have a special memory slot for tethering. Makes sure you run Wifi tether through a 'dun' server, where your service provider can monitor your usage. The 'hack' removes all 'dun' from memory and has the tether (usb, bt, or Wifi) run from your standard data, 3g and 4g ( I tested this on the htc 4g shift on sprint ). If you get it forced, w/out the hack your carrier can see it and may charge you.


----------

